# My new Mangrove Jack mangnent



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I got my new rod specifcally for mangrove jack fishing 2day and i'm pumped to go fishing for em 2morrow!!!

My setup consists of-

Rod- Showgun baitcaster HEAVY, 6 foot designed by invator 
Reel- Shimano coriolis 100E (overhead reel :? , i have never used one of these before and from what i've heard i'm going to get a few thousand bird nests 2morrow :lol: ) 
Line- 1) spiderwire 20 lb superbraid teflon treated 
2) 50 lb mono leader (free), they guys there said i did'nt need that strong a leader but it's good if i get a big thumper and it decides to have a chew on the line.

Lures- Bomber long A (Harbody lure. Gold black and orange in colour)
Predatek spoonbill 85 (Hardbody Lure. Gold in colour)

Whatcha guys think of my new gear?

Anyone heard any good or bad reviews of any of it?


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

BJT
Trying to cast Bombers first time with an overhead can lead to tears before bedtime. and don't even think about it into any wind. I don't know the other lure but presume this is a bit heavier, this will make casting easier.
Last year I caught my first jack on a lure after getting quite a few on bait, lure was a 4" (including bib) deep diving cheapie off ebay. My mate scored before me on a Manns Stretch 10. as I couldn't pinch one out of his tackle box I tried to use something the same size.
The good news was that at 46cm my fish was bigger, not that we are competitive!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

my tip is, when trying to get a birdsnest out of your braid, wear gloves, or just be very careful when handling the line, it can and will cut your skin very easily.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

good luck with the gear BJT..... hope you had some practice at home before heading off ....... I would stick with a threadline but maybe around the 3000 size and a rod to match. If in doubt and you have the room take a spare rod just in case you get a big birdds nest and cant untangle it.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow BJT - nothing better than going out with a target fish in mind and managing to catch one. Might not happen first time but with a bit of perseverance you'll soon be bagging them! Jacks are still high up on my list of fish I want to catch.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I went out looking for mangrove jack 2day but did'nt cactch any  , but instead i caught 2 cod on my new rod and the biggest being 37 cm's, this was my first cod aswell and they both were released  . So all is not bad, just hope i get 1 next time.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done BJT. Nice way to christen a new rig


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good work BJT, you did better than me. I lost a magnificient bream at the yak, so Im still trying to get on the board


----------

